

How I Learned To Quit The iPhone & Love Google Voice - paul9290
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/09/how-i-learned-to-quit-the-iphone-and-love-google-voice/

======
blhack
I got google voice about a week ago.

The only feature that I cared about on the iPhone was visual voice mail.
Google voice is many, many, many, many, MANY times better than visual
voicemail.

I will not be getting an iPhone now, thanks Google!

------
there
_no carrier will ever have a stranglehold on me again._

except google, apparently.

~~~
physcab
and T-Mobile?

~~~
forgotmypasswd
Is there a way to have a wifi phone yet?

~~~
cdibona
You could install sip droid on an unlocked android like the adp1 (or install
unknown sources on a carrier phone) or go with any number of sip clients for
pdas. Then you still need to provision a line for the other end of the sip
connection, but you'll have a pda that can make calls.

------
jsz0
Looks like TechCrunch switched to reruns. I hope All in the Family comes on
next. That Archie Bunker is so fresh.

------
fname
didnt know number portability was available yet...

~~~
po
I think porting to a number is only available to well connected web-
celebrities right now. Supposedly it's coming in the fall to us plebeians.

------
TweedHeads
Flagged. I've had enough of cheap tabloids on HN.

------
antidaily
Arrington, you ignorant slut!

